# Is there a point where baby gets too heavy to front carry?



## Ninetales (Jan 25, 2009)

I've had an Ergo for a few months and love it. Lately, though, I've noticed that my back starts to ache after awhile wearing it. I know it's rated to like 35 lbs, but is there usually a point where a baby is just too heavy to wear on the front? My baby is six and a half months and weighs probably 21 lbs now.

If not, any tips for wearing that will help my back? I have the chest clip up high because otherwise I can't fasten it. Is that wrong? Do I just need to learn back carries now?


----------



## Carrruth (Aug 13, 2009)

I wore my DD on my front forever! Can you cross the straps in back on a Ergo instead of using the chest clip? I find them crossed to be a lot more comfortable. Try that and see if it helps at all.


----------



## lilangelmelanie (Jun 2, 2010)

I agree with PP , cross the straps if they can be (i dont know if an ergo lets you do that)

it makes it so much easier on the shoulders/back.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

I think it varies for everyone but when ds reached about 25lbs I just couldn't do front carries for long periods anymore. I don't think my very large breasts helped though.


----------



## ramama (Apr 13, 2007)

I always crossed straps in the back and made sure that the bottom band was on my hips, and had no trouble carrying DDs. Actually, the only reason I switched to back carry was because they got too tall and I couldn't see over their heads.


----------



## tanyam926 (May 25, 2005)

I agree, crossing the straps in the back makes it a lot more comfortable, if you can do that w/the ergo (I have a BabyHawk Oh Snap, wraps, and mei tais).

I was able to front carry at 25 lbs but now that ds3 is 32 lbs, front carries (in any carrier) just kill my back. I wear him in the sling to nurse him and if I have to carry him for more than 30 min, my back really hurts.

I didn't master back carries w/ds1 or ds2, but w/my chunky ds3 I had to learn and I'm glad I did. I wear him on my back for the most part when I do wear him (which is less and less as he gets older).


----------



## Ninetales (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks for the tips! I did see something about crossing the straps in the instructions so I'll give that a try. I wouldn't mind doing back carries, but I haven't been able to get her back there successfully and she doesn't like when I practice it. Plus I do love snuggling her on my front.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

My general guideline is that above 20 pounds, babies should be primarily on your back except for nursing and relatively limited snuggles. A lot of the comfort issue will depend on your height, build, and fitness level as well as the carrier, but even so, if you think about carrying 20 plus pounds of books in a backpack -- you'd rather have that on your back than on your front. We're just not designed for carrying heavier weights on our fronts. If you look at most traditional babywearing pix, you'll see babies on their mamas' backs, not fronts -- especially because it makes it a lot easier to get work done.

You can try crossing the straps, although it's a bit harder to achieve in the Ergo than in certain other carriers. Also make sure the hip belt is actually on the tops of your hipbones, rather than around your waist, and to the extent possible make sure it's flat and level around your body (i.e. the webbing and buckle are not hitching up into the small of your back.)

And start practicing those back carries! Keep it up, and your baby will get used to it. Th hip scoot method on the Ergo video section is my favorite -- just practice when your baby is fed and rested, and practice over a bed or couch, in front of a mirror, til you get the hang of it.


----------



## rhiOrion (Feb 17, 2009)

I have a heck of a time crossing the straps on the Ergo. It's easy on many other carriers with straight straps.

Back carries are very easy if you lay baby down on the carrier on the bed. I haven't mastered on the go back carries yet, though.


----------



## Peace+Hope (Jul 6, 2009)

i haven't gotten there weight-wise with my LO, but do you think you have your ergo seated properly? my sister was having back pain with her 17-lb LO until she realized she didn't have the belt seated fully on her hips. i also keep the shoulder straps really tight, and find there doesn't seem to be much weight on my back really.

if my back is hurting, i know i need to be using the carrier more. the more i walk, the less it hurts.


----------



## Ninetales (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I'm wearing it right. I do keep the waist part around the top of my hip bones, and it hasn't hurt at all until very recently. I was hoping I was doing something wrong because I love front carry, and I feel so bad that my baby has to give up a lot of things early because she's so big, and it's not her fault.

Crossing the straps didn't work for me. I'm fluffy and have a fairly ample chest so once I got it on with straps crossed, there was no room for the baby.

Looks like it's back carries for us.


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

If you can use a wrap it might feel comfortable again. My DD is 21 pounds and feels like nothing in the wrap but in the sling, definitely a little too heavy for long periods.
In the Beco Gemini, no problem at all, but I can cross the straps in the back.
Sorry you are having pain.


----------



## rhiOrion (Feb 17, 2009)

How about selling the Ergo and buying a used carrier where you can cross the straps?


----------



## Ninetales (Jan 25, 2009)

I don't really want to sell the Ergo, because I like it. And I definitely couldn't afford anything different right now, and I have no time to research anything new. Maybe I'll use the Moby for our walks again and see if that's better for me.

Poor thing hasn't even gained that much weight - she just started so big she outgrows everything early.


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

I agree with trying a wrap, a Moby might be too stretchy, but if you have any old sheets laying around, you could sew those into a nonstretchy wrap. I've carried my 26lb two year old on my front in a non-stretchy wrap. He probably helps distrubute his weight a little better though because he can wrap his legs and arms around me.


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

I can't use the Moby anymore because it's too stretchy at her weight to give enough support.
What you need is a woven wrap. I found this thread at the Babywearer http://www.thebabywearer.com/forum/s...own-woven-wrap
There are links in there that are really good and they talk about making your own woven wrap.

On here http://www.wearyourbaby.com/Default.aspx?tabid=121 if you scroll down, you will see the directions for making a no-sew wrap or a sewn wrap.
I like linen and osnaberger more than the gauze she shows here for a woven wrap so it gives a little more support.

Hope that helps! I love to snuggle with my DD in a front carry, also.


----------

